# Hello from Australia!



## Guest (Oct 13, 2018)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Welcome! I would love to see some pictures of your fishing area there. Australia is someplace I would love to visit and fish !!


----------



## Josh13 (Sep 22, 2018)

Fishshoot said:


> Welcome! I would love to see some pictures of your fishing area there. Australia is someplace I would love to visit and fish !!


If I can work out how to upload photos I'll post some images. If you google search burleigh heads Queensland, that's the southern side of the canals and travels up north before turning into a bay area. Think the canals would be prime skiff territory!!


----------



## Josh13 (Sep 22, 2018)

1 of 4


----------



## Josh13 (Sep 22, 2018)

2 of 4


----------



## Josh13 (Sep 22, 2018)

3 of 4


----------



## Josh13 (Sep 22, 2018)

4 of 4

All this is salt water fishing


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks I’m gonna look at that on computer when I get home.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

welcome from Florida. I get to Australia every 2 years. I have fished Lake Macquarie, Crescent Head, and up in Queensland in Noosa, and up around Townsville including Maggie Island and Hinchinbrook. I fished with some guys from Queensland fly fishers. That was 2015. Last year, we were there this time of year and went down and fished the Snowy Mountains. Next year, I plan to fish Darwin. I have always wished that I could have my flats boat there. Australia would make a great place to have a good technical skiff. I did stay at a caravan park near you in Coolangotta. What a cool place that was. Snappers!


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Welcome. I for one look forward to seeing photos from fishing in your area..


----------



## Josh13 (Sep 22, 2018)

Padre said:


> welcome from Florida. I get to Australia every 2 years. I have fished Lake Macquarie, Crescent Head, and up in Queensland in Noosa, and up around Townsville including Maggie Island and Hinchinbrook. I fished with some guys from Queensland fly fishers. That was 2015. Last year, we were there this time of year and went down and fished the Snowy Mountains. Next year, I plan to fish Darwin. I have always wished that I could have my flats boat there. Australia would make a great place to have a good technical skiff. I did stay at a caravan park near you in Coolangotta. What a cool place that was. Snappers!


Wow your very lucky to have the ability to live in such a nice place and come over here to experience what we have to offer also. Did you manage to get your meter Barra at hinchinbrook? 
Best time to go to darwin is during the run off but you will probably die from the heat and humidity then as its above 40C every day. Best time for barra fishing though.
Have you looked at doing a nomad charter off QLD while your over here? 
PM me if you want mate


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Josh13 said:


> Wow your very lucky to have the ability to live in such a nice place and come over here to experience what we have to offer also. Did you manage to get your meter Barra at hinchinbrook?
> Best time to go to darwin is during the run off but you will probably die from the heat and humidity then as its above 40C every day. Best time for barra fishing though.
> Have you looked at doing a nomad charter off QLD while your over here?
> PM me if you want mate


I did get my Barra but at Maggie Island. It wasn't a meter but close. When we were in Hinchinbrook the weather was horrible. So are you talking like January for Darwin? My friends from Darwin are visiting me right now but they don't fish. I checked out the Nomad's webpage. I wish I had seen that last time I was there. Definitely, an option. I'll look into it. Thanks.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Padre or Josh, I'm looking for a long lost friend over there named Ivan or goes by the nickname "Ivy." He's an radical fly fisherman, loves the salt and probably in his late 40's to around 50yrs old. He's originally from South Africa (dutch decent) but moved there on the east side of Aussie land around 2000. I don't remember his last name though, but not many guys goes by the name "Ivy" who is a crazed fly fisherman, very funny who happens to live in Australia.  Last time I saw him, he had curly dark hair, a pony tail and a scrubby beard.









I'm on the left and Ivy is the chap on the right.


----------

